# Anybody paying attention?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A gutted and muzzled military, defunded police, rampant crime in Democrat-run cities, and potentially millions of illegals flooding our country is not just incompetence. This is a plan to totally collapse our government and economy, destroy public education, and tax citizens until we finally quit resisting the inevitable: socialism/Marxism. That’s been the real plan all along!
Something to think about?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

"...That’s been the real plan all along!..."

Yep....and it seems that we are almost there!!!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Sadly we are several steps in. The format has been going for a long time. Indoctrination in schools and more blatantly in Universities isn't by chance.
The fiasco still happening in Oregon and Washington were wildly successful experiments. Look for more.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

It will continue until the masses rise up against it and I am feared the "masses" will be too small.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> It will continue until the masses rise up against it and I am feared the "masses" will be too small.


It seems that the commies want those who would not comply to go kinetic so they have an excuse to turn loose Bidens "F-15s and Nukes".


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> It seems that the commies want those who would not comply to go kinetic so they have an excuse to turn loose Bidens "F-15s and Nukes".


Yep but they aren't counting on the military siding with the masses. I believe, a large portion of the military would turn and not follow orders to go against the average person. I hope anyway.


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> A gutted and muzzled military, defunded police, rampant crime in Democrat-run cities, and potentially millions of illegals flooding our country is not just incompetence. This is a plan to totally collapse our government and economy, destroy public education, and tax citizens until we finally quit resisting the inevitable: socialism/Marxism. That’s been the real plan all along!
> Something to think about?


Reminds me of Red Dawn with the enemy attacking from Mexico.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

America is truly in a bad spot at present. Regardless of which side of the covid/shot issue you wind up on.....anytime the military decides to refuse to follow orders- it is not a good thing. Add to that- there are a lot of confused people believing they are doing the right thing. Its going to take a real " oh sh _ _ " moment to get folks to change their mind. Then they will realize that those on the opposite side of the issue also changed their minds. Then the confusion will escalate.
This is not looking good......we need help.


----------

